# Exporting in Windows 7- thumbnails in Windows Explorer are partially greyed out



## Moookeee (Aug 2, 2010)

I use Lightroom 3 on Windows 7 64 bit. Whenever I try to export some images and then view them in Windows Explorer, some of the thumbnails are partially greyed out. I've attached a picture of this so you can get an idea of what I mean.







I have 4 GB of RAM so I don't think it is a memory issue. Lightroom seems to be using all the available memory. The greying out of the thumbnails is random. When I click on the thumbnails that have been greyed out they show in full - no image data is missing. However when I build a simpleviewer gallery some images (again random) are partially greyed out. 

I export using sRGB and have set my graphic card to the same as I have read in some other thread. 

I cannot find any other posts relating to this issue - is this happening to anybody else? Would appreciate any help regarding this!

Cheers


----------



## ukbrown (Aug 2, 2010)

This is not a lightroom issue if you exit lightroom and it still happens when you view the directory in explorer. I can only think that the files somehow are still being accessed by lightroom when you view the directory, that or some other program is trying to access them. Or possibly your hard disk is not "stable".

1. Does this happen if you exit lightroom and then press f5 whilst in explorer to refresh the view. Do the icons eventually look right or are some always greyed out?
2. Suspend your anti virus program or exclude the destination directory from being scanned.
3.Any other programs that might be accessing the images.
4.Is your harddisk at all suspect, sometimes you get grey images as explorer gives up reading bad disk and moves onto next image. Other programs may retry until they read the data.

These are my best guesses based on your problem description. Good luck !


----------



## clee01l (Aug 2, 2010)

Partially greyed out JPEGs usually indicate a corrupt JPEG file.  Are these Master images from the camera or are they derivitive images that were exported from LR to a Derivative location? Are there other copies/versions of these images that do not show this grey blocking? Are the thumbnails the only thing that exhibit this or if you look at the original image in another viewer (like Windows Picture Viewer) do they show the same problem?
If (outside of LR) you copy these 'bad thumbnail" images to another folder (where a new thumbnail may get generated) Do the thumbnails of the copy show the same greyed out blocks.


----------



## Moookeee (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi there...

thanks for the fast reply... and sorry for my late reply.

You were right  when I pressed F5 in windows explorer the thumbnails would be generated correctly. I still don't have a clue why it happened when I generated the Simpleviewer Gallery but hopefully it won't happen again. 

Thanks for your suggestions...


----------



## NYBG (Dec 13, 2011)

*"Corrupt" Thumbnails*

I had the same problem. I just got a new Windows 7 computer and exported a bunch of thumbnails, and this is how they looked in Windows:



F5 did not correct the problem. It was pretty scary at first. But fortunately, neither the thumbnails nor the files are corrupt. If you have this same problem, run disk cleanup and your thumbnails will appear corrected. 

For step by step, visit: http://digitalphotorepro.blogspot.com/2011/12/adobe-lightroom-corrupt-thumbnails.html


----------



## CityCricket (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you NYBG- this fixed my annoying thumbnail problem.


----------

